# Cycling is a pain in the ass!



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Seriously, my ass hurts. I'm 6'2" and 170, I don't exactly have a lot of cushion built in. I wear padded riding shorts and my saddle seams to be pretty comfortable, but if I ride too much or two days in a row my butt is sore!!

I'm getting back into riding and putting about 25 miles on the trails a week. Does it just take a while to build up some callus or is there a solution?


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

down2ride said:


> Seriously, my ass hurts. I'm 6'2" and 170, I don't exactly have a lot of cushion built in. I wear padded riding shorts and my saddle seams to be pretty comfortable, but if I ride too much or two days in a row my butt is sore!!
> 
> I'm getting back into riding and putting about 25 miles on the trails a week. Does it just take a while to build up some callus or is there a solution?


You won't build a callous. People claim that. I'd love to see that. Well, not really.

You will get used to it. And be sure your seat is set properly. First long rides always hurt. 6-7 rides later you will not even think about it.


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

I've taken great care to ensure my saddle is in the proper place. I hope it goes away, because it is keeping me off my bike.

I've got some new riding shorts coming tomorrow, we'll see how they work.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

I would say you're not used to it yet. Give it a bit more time and if you're still "butt hurt" :lol:, it could be that your sit bones don't match your seat


----------



## anthonyk (Feb 15, 2012)

Without getting too personal, is it chafing or deep-down sore? Chafing can be helped with different shorts, a different saddle (sometimes harder is better), and/or various anti-chafing products. If it's deep-down sore, it could still be that you need a different saddle that fits your seat bones better, but time in the saddle is probably your best remedy.

It's also possible that you need to get your butt off the seat more. I know I end up sitting more as my legs get tired, even on rough trail. On a hard tail or rigid bike, that can cause some soreness.


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Not chafing, "deep-down sore" as you put it. It hurt like a mother, hard to sit in a car seat the next day. 

I thought my saddle was pretty comfy, but maybe I need to rethink that. It's when I get past 10 miles or so that it starts to hurt.


----------



## Lyric (Apr 5, 2013)

down2ride said:


> Not chafing, "deep-down sore" as you put it. It hurt like a mother, hard to sit in a car seat the next day.
> 
> I thought my saddle was pretty comfy, but maybe I need to rethink that. It's when I get past 10 miles or so that it starts to hurt.


That seriously sounds awful and a pain in the *** to know it hurts to sit in a car seat the next day. I'm just starting to get back in biking after being absent for a couple years but I would probably recommend looking at some different seats.


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

After trying many saddles and never finding "that one", I finally had my sit bones measured at the local Specialized dealer. It's simply a padded bench that leaves impressions of your sit bones. The home version is cardboard or something that leaves a impression you can measure. After measuring mine, I purchased a wider saddle (155mm) and I can't be happier. 

Extra padded shorts is also a plus. I have several pairs and on some, the padding is so thin, it's ridiculous.


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

gdtrfb24 said:


> After trying many saddles and never finding "that one", I finally had my sit bones measured at the local Specialized dealer. It's simply a padded bench that leaves impressions of your sit bones. The home version is cardboard or something that leaves a impression you can measure. After measuring mine, I purchased a wider saddle (155mm) and I can't be happier.
> 
> Extra padded shorts is also a plus. I have several pairs and on some, the padding is so thin, it's ridiculous.


That's good info. Didn't even know that was an option.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

don't ride a wide saddle, try something with cut outs in the seat so you are not sitting on any nerves.


----------



## crackerdog (Dec 18, 2011)

As your legs get stronger you will put less weight on the seat and it won't hurt so much if at all. Your butt doesn't really get used to it as much as your legs get stronger. I have tried many saddles over the years and found one that works so I put it on all my bikes.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

I'ma NooB and my arse KILLED me for the first 50miles on my new bike. I haven't rode a bike in 15+years. But now I have 125miles on my bike I am good to go. THere was a time getting on my bike hurt like hell the first 5min then it would warm up and smooth out..the worst thing you can do is stop ridding, don't be butthurt ride yer bike!


----------



## Smudge13 (Mar 14, 2013)

gdtrfb24 said:


> After trying many saddles and never finding "that one", I finally had my sit bones measured at the local Specialized dealer. It's simply a padded bench that leaves impressions of your sit bones. The home version is cardboard or something that leaves a impression you can measure. After measuring mine, I purchased a wider saddle (155mm) and I can't be happier.
> 
> Extra padded shorts is also a plus. I have several pairs and on some, the padding is so thin, it's ridiculous.


This is exactly what I ended up doing with my road bike. After several months of riding and commuting, my tukus just wasn't getting any better. Went in to the local Specialized dealer, got measured and ended up with a 155 Romin. Butt soreness was gone within a few days. I ride a pretty flat commute so I was in the saddle pretty much the entire time. 60-80 miles a week, plus occasional group rides on the weekends and I wasn't getting better until I got a saddle that fit my sit bones.

Put the same saddle on my MTB. Could not be happier!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

+1 to the Specialized seat fitting. It could be that you just need a break in period to get your butt accustomed to being in the saddle but if the saddle doesn't fit you may never get comfortable. As well as a sore butt on longer rides I was getting numbness in the nether regions and had to stand up to get feeling back and feel whether my old fella was still there and hadn't dropped off. :eekster:

I went to the Specialized seat fitting and ended up with a 143mm Specialized Henge seat. The previous seat was only about 130mm wide. Hell, the Henge actually feels harder than the old seat but since it 'fits' my butt I haven't looked back.

Definitely recommend. :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise. I'm going to my local specialized dealer to check out their saddle fitting system.


----------



## Cormac (Aug 6, 2011)

I find cycling to be a pain in the ass, back, legs, lungs, hands. And some times other body parts depending on how I land when crashing. But it's ALL good! :thumbsup:


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

Cormac said:


> I find cycling to be a pain in the ass, back, legs, lungs, hands. And some times other body parts depending on how I land when crashing. But it's ALL good! :thumbsup:


Tru dat! I don't mind a little pain, but I also don't mind making a reasonable effort to minimize the pain where possible

I went and did the body geometry fitting today. I'm going to try a new saddle to see if the "issue" improves.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

I do not ride any trainers or inside during the winter, just can't stand it so I feel your pain, I go through the sore ass every spring for the past 20 years and I know its coming. Have to deal with it for a few weeks, ride hurt heal ride hurt heal and then it will just stop hurting. Some saddles never stop hurting so after a few weeks it dosen't go away go get a new saddle and get your sit bones measured. They just have you sit in a gell pad of sorts and they measure your bone width to properly fit the saddle, its not 100% but it gets you close. Did a 2 1/2 hour ride on Sunday so I am going through the same thing right now. Oh the pain the pain!


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

The butt pain goes away once you start riding enough....the key is riding enough.


----------



## B42 (Oct 27, 2010)

My mt bike saddle took a few weeks to be comfortable when I was getting back into riding. Then I got a used road bike and could not get used to the saddle it had on it. I also got measured by the specialized foam pad, replaced the saddle with a slightly wider one, and bang, my butt hasn't hurt since. First ride out, there was no pain. I realized that the old narrow saddle was between the sit bones, not under them. By getting the wider seat i was back on the sit bones just like my mt bike. Don't hesitate to get measured, or DIY. It could be the source of the issue.


----------



## borabora (Feb 16, 2011)

Getting your sit bone measured is certainly a good first step. Given the OP's size/weight I'd venture to guess that he is 90% most likely best fitted with a medium saddle which is very likely what he already uses. But making sure can't hurt. Within the ~147mm saddle size there still are many different fits and experimenting is essential. Some swear by hard and others by soft. Often cheaper and softer saddles are poo-pooed by experienced riders but hard is not appropriate for everyone. I ride about 12 hours a week and can't stand hard saddles. The problem is that it probably takes 15 hours on a saddle before you really know if it works for you.
If the soreness is within ~1/2 inch of the surface of the skin, even if the skin itself seems not chafed or red then it is possible that the OP reacts to the pressure, heat and sweat with a mild (or not so mild) infection of the pores -- I think generically called folliculitis. An MD can tell you if that is the case. Self-treatment consists of keeping self and shorts clean. Washing affected area with anti-bacterial soap (Hibiscrub -- read directions, keep away from genitals!!) and applying Neosporin.
These are just my opinions and only a doctor can tell you what the source of soreness is. Why do I have these opinions, you might ask? You should see my saddle collection and medicine cabinet contents...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

down2ride said:


> Seriously, my ass hurts. I'm 6'2" and 170, I don't exactly have a lot of cushion built in. I wear padded riding shorts and my saddle seams to be pretty comfortable, but if I ride too much or two days in a row my butt is sore!!
> 
> *I'm getting back into riding* and putting about 25 miles on the trails a week. Does it just take a while to build up some callus or is there a solution?


It took 19 replies for someone to pick this up.

OP, if your saddle didn't hurt you when you were riding a lot before, it's fine. You just need to toughen up again. I've seen it explained as being a little more like surfers' knees than a callous. Regardless, it's something your body will do to adapt.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

zephxiii said:


> The butt pain goes away once you start riding enough....the key is riding enough.


not always


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

there's always a beginning-of-the-season soreness period that you have to get through. once you've been riding a few weeks and you're still sore, then look at reasons why.

look for shorts with a GOOD pad. a lot of baggy mtb shorts have worthless pads. a good pad will have some firmness to it. if the pad is so soft that it folds by itself when on a hanger, it's too soft. it doesn't necessarily have to be thick, but it needs to be firm.

I used the specialized ass-o-meter years ago and chose a saddle based on the measurement and some other criteria. I still ride that Rival saddle. It's a little bit on the softer side of things, but I like it that way.


----------



## Max24 (Jan 31, 2013)

down2ride said:


> I've taken great care to ensure my saddle is in the proper place. I hope it goes away, because it is keeping me off my bike.
> 
> I've got some new riding shorts coming tomorrow, we'll see how they work.


I don't think that the shorts would make any difference. You just need some time to get used to it...


----------



## bikesordeath (Sep 17, 2011)

I appreciate all the advice. Looks like there are several factors to consider: saddle, saddle position, time in the saddle, and appropriate ride shorts. 

Looks like I'm going to have to play around until I find the right combo.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

down2ride said:


> Not chafing, "deep-down sore" as you put it. It hurt like a mother, hard to sit in a car seat the next day.


This happens to me every spring, after the first ride or two I can hardly sit down then I'm usually good for the rest of the season. I worked washing dishes for a few years when I was younger, the water needed to be really hot to clean well. At first, I had to wear heavy gloves but eventually my hands desensitized to the water temperature and I could handle the dishes without gloves on. The same thing applies here. The nerves in your bum are not used to being activated by saddle pressure so they send out constant signals (pain). Eventually they'll get used to it and stop firing so much. Not to say you shouldn't get a good saddle that fits you properly, you absolutely should, just don't expect your pain to magically go away. It's going to take a little bit of time.


----------



## DPeper (Jan 24, 2013)

This past week I got a saddle sore and putting chamois shorts on really made a difference. However thats a surface issue and true saddle comfort comes from the sit bones getting use to riding in the saddle. Also if you've got saddle sores go with the Bag Balm. It in combination with the chamois made life better. 
As for the deep soreness I've been thinking Ergon Pro saddle in LG. anyone riding this stuff?


----------

